# Nihang Turbans



## Hardip Singh (Oct 29, 2009)

*Some of the Beautiful Nihang Turbans* 




























​
​


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Oct 29, 2009)

SUPER !! I wish i could tie one like that....especailly the onr that has an orange foundation..looks different..
Mine looks like this..:happysingh:


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur (Oct 29, 2009)

What pleases me most is that I see quite a few dark beards along with the grey/white.


----------

